# input on a bow for my daughter



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

Looking at a new bow for my daughter. She is eleven yrs old will be shooting left handed..( left eye dominate) Looking at a Mission Craze. or a Bear Apprentice II RTR. Both have large draw length ranges and poundage range. I like the Craze for the forgiving brace height The Bear for the weight. The complete price for a loaded accessory bow is double for the Craze vs the Bear. Anyone have any experience with any of these ? 

Bears unique cam system
13 different draw length positions from 15"27"
Draw weights adjustable from 1560 lbs.
No bow press required
Arrow speeds up to 265 fps
Axle-to-axle: 27.5"
Brace Height: 6.13"
Weight: 2.9 lbs.

Mission Craze
IBO Rate Up to 306 fps
Physical Weight 3.6 lbs.
Axle to Axle 28"
Brace Height 7.5"
Let-off 80%
Draw Weight 15 - 70 lbs
Draw Length 19 - 30"


----------



## buckslayer54 (Feb 18, 2013)

Those bows look very similar. The longer axle to axle and brace height on the craze will probably shoot tighter groups. I'd take her to the shop and let her pick. 

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buckslayer54 (Feb 18, 2013)

Forgot to mention, my wife shoots a craze and really likes it. Has not given us any problems. 

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Kyle2013 (Oct 23, 2013)

Don't go with the bear go with the diamond infinite edge. It's a amazing bow I bought one for my wife and it is amazingly smooth shooting. Has a great set up for children and adults I only bought it so my wife and kids could both shot it.


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

Take her to shoot them before you buy. You might get one that does't feel good to her, I did that with my daughter. I got her the Bear and she hated it, sold it and took her shopping the second time and she picked the Craze.

There are alot of kids bows out now from most companys. I think the Hoyt Ruckus is the best one but again it doesn't matter if the kid doesn't like it. Good luck and have fun going to the pro shops!


----------



## TAKEDOWN (Sep 6, 2013)

My lady uses the Bear apprentice II... she is a first time shooter and its nice to be able to continually turn it up as she learns the correct way to pull it back. She has shot the crap out of that thing with ZERO issues. Being a first time shooter and knowing they she will want something bigger and better one day you can't beat the price on the Bear. Her accuracy is increasingly amazing to me every time we shoot. I vote for the Apprentice.
I am not a bear shooter so there is no hidden bias in this statement


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

My daughter is 13 and she shoots a craze. She likes it and shoots it well. I like the adjustability of the bow.


----------



## tmilldrummer (Feb 7, 2012)

My wife shoots the bear apprentice, has been for 3 years. Pulling only 37 lbs and two bucks in two years. Clean, quiet, and fast for such low poundage. I am very impressed with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

I'd let her shoot several and give input. And, I'd let her shoot a crossbow, she might prefer it.


----------



## Red Ark (Aug 22, 2011)

outfishin_ said:


> Looking at a new bow for my daughter. She is eleven yrs old will be shooting left handed..( left eye dominate) Looking at a Mission Craze. or a Bear Apprentice II RTR. Both have large draw length ranges and poundage range. I like the Craze for the forgiving brace height The Bear for the weight. The complete price for a loaded accessory bow is double for the Craze vs the Bear. Anyone have any experience with any of these ?
> 
> Bears unique cam system
> 13 different draw length positions from 15"27"
> ...


My son is 11 and left eye dominate. I took him to jays in August on the way up to our property. One of the associates assisted us and he was great. He had him shoot a left and right handed craze. He could pull back 40#s right handed and only 30# left. In 20 mins the guy had him shooting nice groups from the right side. 

We went with the right handed mission craze and love it. Thanks jays of Clare. 


Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

The bear isn't even in the same ballpark as the craze. Go with the Mission or look into Hoyt's new Ignite. Same adjustability. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

